# Pup Drinking Very Little Water?



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All, 

I'm back with more concerns (so sorry). My little 8 week old puppy is only peeing every 4 hours (??!?!?!) should i be concerned about this? I asked the vet and she wasnt worried at all. She said that hes just a "good pup" andknows how to hold it? He drinks a fair amount of water (I wouldnt call it alot). I put it down and meal times and at every hour and he just wont drink much. Just a few licks and thats it. 

Should I be worried? 

His pee is yellowish but not dark. He is however, pooping fine straight after food. 

Thank you! 

Nicole


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Heres a pic!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Nicole, Your pup is beautiful and I know your concerned. I have an almost two year old who also doesn't drink much water either, but I do feed her a homecooked meal which has more moisture than dry. I don't know what you feed. I do give my Zoe only bottled spring water and put it in a glass bowl not plastic. Hope it helps you, please keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

he eats dry kibble which is why im concerned. i dont know if it is the tap water taste? he drinks alot when he is really thirsty so i dont think it is that? i also use a metal bowl. 

am i just being a worry wart?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

nicolen412 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm back with more concerns (so sorry). My little 8 week old puppy is only peeing every 4 hours (??!?!?!) should i be concerned about this? I asked the vet and she wasnt worried at all. She said that hes just a "good pup" andknows how to hold it? He drinks a fair amount of water (I wouldnt call it alot).* I put it down and meal times and at every hour and he just wont drink much. Just a few licks and thats it.
> *
> ...


Hi Nicole, good to hear about the poop! That is always encouraging.:thumbsup:
It sounds like you offer him water as specific times---but water should be left down always! Actually I have water bowls all over the house & balconies which I change out every day to fresh. It is hot here so water is a big deal. If the urine is yellowish that is good---dark would be concentrated. Some dogs just plain drink more than others!
Are you enjoying this little tyke?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You may also want to mix water with the dry food. I found that if I mix warm water with kibble not only do they eat it all right up they also are getting more water and staying hydrated. If you've been free feeding the kibble you can switch to three small meals each day for your pup and then two a day as your baby gets older.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Put a little water on your finger, when you take puppy to the water bowl. Offer the water on your finger to puppy , sometimes it encourages them to drink. Fresh water should be given freely. your puppy is adorable!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, you are so wonderful to be concerned for you beautiful little guy. As suggested earlier, you may just want to try another bowl option. I use a clear glass water bowl for Bella and try to keep the water near the top (she doesn't like getting her face wet). Also try purified water/bottled cold water and see if that will help. Did your Vet run basic blood work to make sure his blood levels are ok?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a warning here---don't give pups cold water or ice cubes in the summer. It can cause bloat. Tepid water is the best!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sandi, that one is new to me. Bella's favorite is an ice cube. Something new to think about.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Usually big dogs are more prone to bloat, but small dogs are not immune. I used to give ice to my pups too Bridget. I think it is especially bad if they are outside, get hot & come in & drink quite a bit.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Good info! Thanks Sandi


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

hello all, 

i think unless he seems sick or the wee is a concerning colour i will back off the worrying. I think if i post another question here people will begin to get sick of me! HAHA


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

nicolen412 said:


> hello all,
> 
> i think unless he seems sick or the wee is a concerning colour i will back off the worrying. I think if i post another question here people will begin to get sick of me! HAHA


No we won't!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We will not get sick of you! Helping each other is what we do best. Well, that and spoil fluffs  . Ask ALL of the questions you want. If someone doesn't want to answer, they won't. No worries  .


----------

